
The Real Narcissists - XzetaU8
https://www.psychologytoday.com/articles/201609/the-real-narcissists
======
Gibbon1
> A growing consensus among psychologists says no, it isn't. True pathological
> narcissism has always been rare and remains so: It affects an estimated 1
> percent of the population,

That is not actually rare. That's 1000 out of 100,000.

